# Pond biofilter and pump



## puff4ever (May 9, 2005)

I am making a pond that will contain about 2750 gallons. i was wondering how many times the water should rotate in a day. how many gph should the pump be? thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are several factors in getting a pump. Depth of pond. Size of pluming. etc. 
A good link that kind of lists a bunch of this is.

http://www.bestfish.com/pondpump.html


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

whatcha' gonna keep in there? Are you gonna use a surface skimmer? I like these cause they help keep tree debris outta the water column.


----------



## puff4ever (May 9, 2005)

i was planning on keeping some goldfish.
im not going to use a surface skimmer though. every day i will go out and manually take off the stuff with a pool skimmer


----------

